# Version Management für Dokumente

## denic

Hallo,

suche nach einem Version Management System um Dokumente

im Netzwerk zu verwalten. Beispielsweise sollen Word und OpenOffice Dokumente an Macs, Linux und leider auch an Windows Rechner ausgeliefert werden. Dazu soll jedem Dokument eine Art Revision vergeben werden.

Weiß im Augenblick nicht näher, wie ich dies Beschreiben soll.

Vielleicht gibt es entsprechende Web Oberflächen die einen Datenbestand verwalten können.

Existiert dazu eine Lösung für Gentoo ?

----------

## ian!

Du meinst soetwas wie den Sharepoint-Server von Microsoft?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Warum nicht CVS in Kombination mit ViewCVS? Soweit ich weiss, sollte es dafür auch GUIs für OSX und Windows geben. 

Oder ist das nicht 'dausicher' genug?  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Genone

CVS mit Binärdateien ? Nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Und ich weiss nicht ob man irgendwo in OO oder M$ Word das Standarddateiformat umstellen kann, so dass unkomprimiertes XML gespeichert wird.

----------

## denic

Habe nun mehrere Stunden damit verbracht, Archive von Google und Freshmeat nach Stichwörtern wie "Electronic Document Management", "Document Repository" oder "Document Checker" zu durchforsten.

Bin dabei auf cowiki, haystack und conflux gestossen.

Insbesondere Conflux sieht schick aus. Da allerings die Website

nicht zu erreichen ist, ein schlechter Start.

Habe mir auch die Doku zu MS Sharepoint gelesen.

Genau so eine feine Sache suche ich für Linux.

Dokumente können nach einem Login abgelegt, geändert und mit Revisionen verwaltet werden. Auch wäre eine Benutzerabhängige Check In und Out Funktion sinnvoll.

Vielleicht postet jemand mit seiner Idee solch' eine Vorstellung unter Linux zu verwirklichen.

----------

## ian!

 *denic wrote:*   

> Dokumente können nach einem Login abgelegt, geändert und mit Revisionen verwaltet werden. Auch wäre eine Benutzerabhängige Check In und Out Funktion sinnvoll.
> 
> Vielleicht postet jemand mit seiner Idee solch' eine Vorstellung unter Linux zu verwirklichen.

 

Du meinst also praktisch ein MIS (Management Information System)?

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann brauchst Du folgende Features:

Benutzer- und GruppenverwaltungEinchecken von DokumentenFreigabe von DokumentenRevisionsverwaltungHierachische Ordnerstruktur wie bei Sharepoint

Eignet sich nicht phpGroupware auch für solche Dinge, oder bin ich da jetzt im falschen Film?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ian!

Ich glaube ich habe da etwas gefunden: MyDMS

 *http://dms.markuswestphal.de/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What is MyDMS?
> 
> MyDMS is an open-source document-management-system based on PHP and MySQL published under the GPL.
> ...

 

Have fun,

ian!

----------

## lr

Das beste was ich so kenne ist Perforce.

Siehe auch http://www.perforce.com/perforce/loadprog.html#curr

bzw. http://www.perforce.com/

Grüße

lr

----------

## denic

Perforce scheint meinen Anforderungen gerecht zu werden.

Allerdings ist mir eine open source Lösung lieber.

----------

## lr

Ist zwar nicht open source, aber server + 2 clients sind kostenlos nutzbar laut lizenz....denke mal das langt für privaten Gebrauch.

lr

----------

## denic

Habe mir die Lizenz noch mal gründlich durchgelesen.

Du hattest Recht. War beim ersten Mal wohl zu schnell  :Wink: 

Mir stellt sich allerdings gerade die Frage, ob ich damit auch

neben Quellcode Dateien Word und Excel Dokumente bearbeiten kann.

----------

## lr

Versionieren kannst Du damit grundsätzlich alles.

Habe es bisher nur mit Quellcodes getan, aber probiers einfach mal aus.

lr

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal nach den Programmen im Protage gesucht:

conflux, haystack cowiki.

Allerdings sind diese nicht im Protage gibt es auch was,

was im Portage ist?

Ich moechte ganz gerne auch mal mit einer Dokumentenverwaltung anfangen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Necoro

Hmm - nettes Thema ... suche auch was  :Smile: 

btw: die MyDMS-URL oben ist nicht mehr komplett korrekt. Richtig ist nun: http://mydms.sourceforge.net/

Aber ich suche keine "große" Lösung wie der Threadersteller, sondern eine für mich privat. Es ist halt schon ganz nett, wenn man Korrespondenz u.ä. archivieren und taggen kann -- aber eine User-Verwaltung oder sogar LDAP-Anbindung wäre halt kompletter Overkill.

/edit: Kann mir ja mal Perforce anschauen ... ebuild anyone?

/edit2: Also das beste wäre wirklich ein CLI-Tool ... ein Blick durch die Wikipedia bringt vor allem Web-based Software, was ich aber net haben will

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

es geht sich darum Briefe schreiben zu koennen und in eine Art Subversion zu loggen.

Also ich schreibe einen Brief an jemdanden, logge diesen in Subversion ein.

Es kommt von diesem jemand ein Brief zurueck ich nehme den alte Brief Adresse usw.. stimmen noch

und schreibe einen neuen Text. Logge diesen ein und schon habe ich zwei Briefe und eine Reihenfolge,

in denen die Briefe geschrieben worden sind.

Wenn man das noch mit Subversion macht, hat man auch noch einen Kommentar worum es in den Briefen

geht.

Der Overkill waere Briefe dann noch mit Latex zu schreiben, aber so allgemein wuerde Subversion reichen,

fuer OO Dokummente.

Ist halt nur die Frage, ob es da noch was sinvolleres gibt als Subversion, also was spezielles auf dem Markt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## musv

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Der Overkill waere Briefe dann noch mit Latex zu schreiben...

 

???

Ich schreib alle meine Briefe mit Latex. Geht schneller, weil schon alles voreingestellt und sieht vor allem besser aus.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ja OK Briefe mit Latex ist super.

Ich meinte das aber in bezug auf verwendung von Subversion, da man damit in die Textdatei

schauen kann.

Was bei einem OpenOffice Dokument nicht geht.

Also OO Dokument wuerde hier als Bin File abgehandelt werden.

Gruss

Joerg

----------

## Hilefoks

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> ja OK Briefe mit Latex ist super.
> 
> Ich meinte das aber in bezug auf verwendung von Subversion, da man damit in die Textdatei
> 
> schauen kann.
> ...

 

Ich schreibe zwar auch fast alle Briefe in Latex, aber wenn es um Tabellenkalkulation geht verwende ich OpenOffice. Bei mir landen dabei auch alle Dokumente in einem Subversion Repository. Dabei kann man das Problem das OO-Dokumente als bin-Dateien behandelt werden sehr leicht umgehen. Beim einchecken in das Repository werden die OO-Dokumente einfach entpackt und entsprechend wieder gepackt wenn sie ausgecheckt werden (im Wesentlichen handelt es sich bei OO-Dokumenten um komprimierte XML-Dateien). 

Mit passenden Subversion-Hooks funktioniert das auch automatisch und für den Nutzer völlig transparent.

Wie es mit anderen Formaten aussieht, speziell MS-Office, kann ich nicht sagen. Da sie aber ebenfalls inzwischen auf XML setzen sollte auch dort eine entsprechende Lösung machbar sein.

MfG,

Hilefoks

P.S: Dies ist natürlich nicht auf Subversion beschränkt und sollte mit jedem VCS funktionieren - insbesondere wenn es eigene Hooks erlaubt.

----------

## tuxianer

Das habe ich gerade bei Pro-linux gelesen vll. ist das was für dich auf wenn es der Zeit noch im Beta Status ist.

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2008/13211.html

Gruß

tuxianer

----------

## Evildad

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit passenden Subversion-Hooks funktioniert das auch automatisch und für den Nutzer völlig transparent.

 

Würde es Dir was ausmachen Deine Hooks zu posten?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Würde es Dir was ausmachen Deine Hooks zu posten?

 

Würde mir nichts ausmachen, allerdings habe ich gerade keinen Zugriff auf den Server (erst nach den Semesterferien).

Aber vielleicht reicht dir auch dies http://pypi.python.org/pypi/odfsvn/1.0a1. Falls nicht schreib mich in zwei Wochen nochmals an, dann schaue ich mal nach meinen Hooks.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

